# Suggestions for shooting techneics



## shooter07 (Mar 29, 2004)

I would say the first step to improvement would be a bow... I believe that a Hoyt RinTec or UltraMag would be a nice step in the right direction... then practice a lot to get where you can pull more weight... before long you will be taking out the target everytime... :wink: :shade:


----------



## just_tim (Sep 10, 2005)

Thanks, I can pull quite a bit, about 50 I think, I'd really like a long bow though


----------



## jdoginAr (May 11, 2005)

definately a new bow, shoot all that fits you and decide from there :shade:  dont forget to check out mathews


----------



## fredbear90 (Nov 15, 2004)

a new bow and more practice


----------



## just_tim (Sep 10, 2005)

thanks, I try to practice every day, and with a 20 pound bow I can shoot about 50 times before getting tired.


----------



## Mexican 3D (Nov 16, 2003)

no offence, but if you shoot 50 times with a 20# bow before getting tired, i dont think you can handle 50#. an american round, just to name one, consists of 90 shots, so you would be tired at 1/2 the tourney. 

btw how old are you?? are you shooting traditional or compound??


----------



## DownStraitUp (May 28, 2005)

I agree with you Mexican 3D, Tim, you probably aren't ready for 40# yet let alone 50#, especially if you are certain you want a traditional bow. I would reccomend one of 2 bows made by Parker (depending on your age) if you wanted a nice compound to start with that won't break the bank, but traditional equipment I don't know inside and out. I can tell you that if you were to get a 50# recurve at your draw length, you would get tired and frustrated very fast and a stick bow at that poundage might be even too much for you to budge. Stick to something light to start. There's no shame in shooting what fits you, only shame in shooting a bow too big in order to prove something to yourself or someone else. I'm not trying to shut you down or anything, just being straightforward and a little blunt so you know what you're getting into and also so you know not to get in over your head so you stick with archery and have a good time. 

PS- if you do go with a compound, please do not buy a Mathews Genesis. I'm a hardcore Mathewes shooter, but I simply cannot back that bow. It will be a waste of your time and money. If you think you like the bow anyway and decide to this route, spend the extra 20 bucks or so and get a Pro Genesis, at least that bow has a draw stop and is compatible with decent equipment. Plus, it's made a bit nicer.


----------



## Matt6288 (Jul 29, 2005)

keep practicing with that bow til u dont feel tired anymore, right now i shoot with a #50 bow, i went back to my #30 one and i can keep it at full draw for over a minute without shaking, when i first got it my arms were shaking like crazy at full draw but i got stornger.


----------



## BenR (Mar 9, 2005)

Welcome to AT!

I would definately recommend a compound bow for now. You'll be able to adjust poundage and draw legnth. With a traditional longbow, you won't have that option. Try to get a qualified person to help you with your technique and practice as often as humanly possible.


----------

